# Open delta transformer connection SOLVED



## Zach Stone P.E. (Feb 8, 2018)

Anyone here ever try to find information on the hard to find subject of the open delta transformer connection either by searching the internet or flipping through reference books?

If you have, then you’ve no doubt come across over simplified diagrams and empty explanations that left you grasping for more information and still feeling uncertain.




Trying to find answers to questions like:

How much power can an open delta transformer deliver?

How much power can an open delta deliver compared to a standard three phase delta transformer?

Where does the power formula for the open delta transformer connection come from?

What are the phasor diagrams for an open delta transformer?

What about the current and voltages for an open delta transformer?

What are the advantages of an open delta transformer?

To address this, we made a complete step by step break down analysis on the open delta transformer connection starting with a standard three phase delta connection and finishing all the way to the two-winding open delta connection that we've made available for free to anyone looking for the information.

*I'm happy to share with you our new +3,000 word article that is jam-packed with color-coded diagrams and formulas. I'm extremely confident that this is the most complete and in-depth information currently available on the internet or elsewhere on the subject of the open delta transformer connection.*

*As a bonus, there are also 4 PE exam sample problems with solutions in the article. *

You can read the entire article by clicking here:

Electrical PE Review - Open Delta Transformer Connection

Don't forget to print this and add it to your notes, this is not a reference you want to miss for the PE exam.

As always, I'm happy to discuss if you have any questions. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## jakesaround (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks Zach, this helpful.

Jake...


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Feb 10, 2018)

jakesaround said:


> Thanks Zach, this helpful.
> 
> Jake...


You're welcome Jake. 

I find that it's really helpful to see where the open delta maximum power formula comes from the addition of vectors so that it is easy to intuitively remember instead of forced memorization:




In addition to understanding exactly why the open delta can only deliver 57.7%:


----------

